# As Promised: Photos of Mateo Eating Wolfsnaps Dried Meat Treats



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I think it was a piece of lung. 

Notice the build up of saliva...he LOVES them.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahaha I LOVE that last photo!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

He he. What a face. He looks so kissable. On the 1st photo, he looks like he's willing that treat to fall into his mouth.:happy:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Talk about focused. They are neat photo's! All the dogs round here go crazy for the homemade dried meat treats I make too, show's you they know whats good for them!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

AHHH! we shall all drown!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mateo's expressions are so human-like.
Great pictures!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

Ahh! How did i miss this thread? So glad Mateo likes them. I kind of knew he would lol. I pm'ed you! Did he have a preference over he different kinds? My dogs will eat all i have made so far. Lol. Thanks again for showing me! He is so smoochable. Give him a kiss from me.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

Oops i am logged on under the wrong account! I didnt even know i had a different one???? I am on the old mans phone but its me!!! Maybe thats why i just now got your pm newyorkdogue?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I looooove him. And his face.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps said:


> Ahh! How did i miss this thread? So glad Mateo likes them. I kind of knew he would lol. I pm'ed you! Did he have a preference over he different kinds? My dogs will eat all i have made so far. Lol. Thanks again for showing me! He is so smoochable. Give him a kiss from me.


Haha-- that's ok; I just pm'ed you back. I was worried that you never got my letter, but I see all is well. 

Mateo has absolutely no preference--- he drools equally for them all. You really did a good job making these-- thanks again!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's a comedian. And I feel like I know him just from the pictures :thumb:


----------

